

Trash Cans that Send Text Messages, from BigBelly Solar  - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/12/09/city-trash-cans-go-solar-and-wireless-to-save-big-bucks-on-garbage-trucks/

======
lpgauth
Pretty cool, now they just need an algorithm to optimize the garbage
collection route and they will have pretty much solved that need.

